# tracing out a full sized coastal rowing boat pdf file part 1 and part 2



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

Going to digitize all the rowing boat profiles and side profiles using the jumbo 4 drawing boards and one single board for the frames
then show assembling the profiles to construct a rowing boat mold




























 part 2


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

forgot part 1 of 2





 part1


----------



## Kalle250cc (Jan 2, 2022)

Hello! 
Any chance for me to buy the plans?
Not much modern coastal plans out here.
Best regards
Karl Strandman 
Sweden


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

here are the videos, at the end of #2 you can contact the author, i had asked him if i could trace out the PDF document , thats all I had for plans








Coastal rowing boat mold digitizing done with jumbo 4 part 1


Tracing out a full sized coastal rowing boat pdf file part 1of 2 using the jumbo 4 board then showing assembling the profiles to construct a rowing boat mold



logicgroup.vids.io













Coastal rowing boat mold digitizing done with jumbo 4 part 2


Tracing out a full sized coastal rowing boat pdf file part 2of 2 using the jumbo 4 board then showing assembling the profiles to construct a rowing boat mold



logicgroup.vids.io


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

woodman12 said:


> here are the videos, at the end of #2 you can contact the author, i had asked him if i could trace out the PDF document , thats all I had for plans
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I only had permission to trace it and build the mold


----------



## Kalle250cc (Jan 2, 2022)

OK thank you.
How is your build going?
Regards
Karl


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

No that's as far as it went, i demonstrated how to digitize a PDF to be able to create the files to cut the profiles on a cnc machine most of my boat projects go to about 90% complete , I just show how easy it is to trace out diagrams and digitize them for cnc , laser, plasma, or vinyl cutting


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

If you were closer i would have given you the mold, it went to a restaurant for display of something techy


----------

